# Shaking when braking



## JPH88 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, first time poster. I've looked all over the web and I'm hoping you guys can help me here.

I've got a 98 GXE with new front brakes and recently balanced tires, When I apply the pedal going anywhere from 40-80 the car shakes a whole lot, it gets less with lower speeds, It feels like it's the front brakes but everything up there is brand new, any suggestions on what else could cause this? The bearings aren't that old. (4 months). I've been told by a few people it could be a tie rod.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Are the rotors new? Did they used cheap rotors and torque the lug nuts too tight? Are the lug nuts tight? did they do any wheel bearing work when in there. how many miles on the car? Did it shake before the brake work? If no then take it back to where you got the work done and tell them they need to fix it.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I vote rotors

Can't hurt to check them


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

If your rotors are new.... and you haven't had too perform a panic stop from 75+ mph since the new rotors were installed. Then I would look at the front wheel bearings, lower control arm bushings , etc to ensure there isn't something else worn causing this vibration. If you have a dail indicator then it'll also be wise to check those rotor for run out/warpage!


----------

